# αναγέρνω



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Με φρίκη διαπιστώνω ότι ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής μου δέχεται το ρήμα _αναγείρω_! Δεν είναι δυνατόν, λέω καθώς βλέπω την τρίχα μου να γίνεται κάγκελο. Πάω στις ιστοσελίδες της Neurolingo, να βεβαιωθώ ότι το έχουν διορθώσει. Και εκεί λύνεται αμέσως το μυστήριο, αφού ανακαλύπτω ότι πρόκειται για τον τύπο του αορίστου (_να αναγείρω, θα αναγείρω_) του ρήματος _*αναγέρνω*_, ρήματος άγνωστου στο ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά γνωστότατου στο ΛΚΝ και τον Γεωργακά:

*αναγέρνω* [anajérno] P αόρ. ανάγειρα, απαρέμφ. αναγείρει, μππ. αναγερμένος : (λαϊκότρ., λογοτ.) 1. γέρνω ελαφρά: _Ανάγειρε το κεφάλι / τα μάτια. Ανάγειρα στον τοίχο κι έκλεισα τα μάτια. Ήταν αναγερμένη στο μπαλκόνι._ 2. μισοξαπλώνω: _Ανάγειρα για λίγο και με πήρε ο ύπνος. Ήταν αναγερμένος στο ντιβάνι και κάπνιζε._ [ανα+γέρνω] (ΛΚΝ)

*αναγέρνω* [anayérno] ipf _ανάγερνα_, prp _αναγέρνοντας_, aor _ανάγειρα_, (incorrectly _ανάγυρα_), subj _αναγείρω_, pf _έχω αναγείρει_, mi _αναγέρνομαι_, ipf _αναγέρνονταν_, aor _αναγέρθηκα_, subj _αναγερθώ_, ppp _αναγερμένος_ & _αναγειρμένος_
Ⓐ trans 
① turn up, raise (syn ανασηκώνω, σηκώνω, υψώνω):
αναγέρνω τα μάτια | ανάγειρε or έχει αναγείρει λίγο το κεφάλι | οι γάτες ανάγερναν την κεφαλή, τον κοιτούσαν και νιαούριζαν (Karagatsis) | ανάγερναν τα κεφάλια τους | ανάγειρε τον κορμό του | ανάγειρε τους ώμους | ανάγειρε το χέρι για να δείξη | τα κύματα ανάγερναν το μεγάλο σκαρί σαν πούπουλο (Karagatsis) | poem την πέρδικα όλη ξεκοκκάλισε, τη φλάσκα του αναγέρνει (Kazantz Od 14.61) 
ⓐ mediop αναγέρνομαι rise (syn σηκώνομαι): 
αναγέρθηκε πάνω στο κρεβάτι | η Kαίτη αναγέρθηκε να με υποδεχτή (Karagatsis) 
ⓑ place sth on its side, turn:
μερικές βάρκες ήταν αναγερμένες εδώ κ' εκεί στην αμμουδιά (Ouranis) 
② search, investigate (syn ερευνώ, ψάχνω):
folks. τι όλον τον κόσμο ανάγειρα και τίποτες δεν ηύρα (song Γεφύρι της Άρτας | NPolitis) 
Ⓑ intr 
③ lean (on or toward):
ανάγειρε στο κάθισμα, την καρέκλα, στο προσκεφάλι | καθισμένη αντίκρυ μου ανάγερνε με την καρέκλα της πίσω (Terzakis) | τα γυμνά κορμιά μια σκύβουν, μια αναγέρνουν, τραβώντας τα βαριά κουπιά (Petsalis) | poem κι ο δοξαρόχαρος ανάγειρε στον τοίχο και κοιμήθη (Kazantz Od 11.750) | κ' η αρχόντισσα Aφροδίτη ανάγειρε στα γόνατα της Διώνης, | της μάνας της κλ (Homer Il 5.370 Kaz-Kakr) 
④ turn downward (syn κλίνω or πέφτω προς τα κάτω):
τα κλαριά φορτωμένα από χιόνι ανάγειραν | εκείνος που κοιμότανε στο τραπέζι ανάγειρε (Kasdaglis) 
⑤ stretch, lie down, recline or half-recline (syn ξαπλώνομαι, τεντώνομαι):
ανάγειρε στο ντιβάνι | ανάγειρε τ' ανάσκελα πάνω στο χορτάρι | είμαι αναγερμένος να ξεκουραστώ | μπορείς ν' αναγείρης ανάμεσα στα πεύκα και να κοιμηθής | poem κ' ήρθε στο πέργουλο η Aυγή κι ανάγειρε ως κοράσι (Bekes) | μετά ξανά στη γης ανάγειρε, και νύχτα του σκεπάζει | μαύρη τα μάτια (Homer Il 14.438 Kaz-Kakr) 
[fr MG αναγέρνω, this fr ανεγέρνω, anal. transf of ανεγείρω (αναγείρω in Pentat.) ← K, AG ἀνεγείρω; cf γέρνω ← ἐγέρνω ← K, AG ἐγείρω and διαγέρνω ← διεγείρω]
(Γεωργακάς)


Όλα καλά και άγια, αλλά κάτι τέτοιοι τύποι πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν με αστεράκι, με υποσημείωση, με το κόκκινο φλας αναμμένο, δεν ξέρω πώς, γιατί στο διαδίκτυο αναγέρνουν το ένα κτίριο μετά το άλλο!

Ευρήματα για _αναγείρει_

Και για όποιον δεν το κατάλαβε, αυτά θα έπρεπε να είναι *ανεγείρει* (set up, erect, construct).

*ανεγείρω* [anejíro] -ομαι Ρ αόρ. _ανήγειρα_, απαρέμφ. _ανεγείρει_, παθ. αόρ. _ανεγέρθηκα_, απαρέμφ. _ανεγερθεί_ : (λόγ., για οικοδομήματα) χτίζω, οικοδομώ: _~ μέγαρο / εκκλησία. Το υπουργείο αποφάσισε να ανεγείρει νέο δικαστικό μέγαρο._ [λόγ. < ελνστ. ἀνεγείρω, αρχ. σημ.: 'ξυπνώ κπ.'] 

Βέβαια, ο Γεωργακάς, που είναι περιγραφικό ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό για ξένους που μαθαίνουν ελληνικά, δέχεται το _αναγείρω_ δίπλα στο _ανεγείρω_, αφού και οι συγγραφείς κάνουν «λάθη». Να σας πω την αλήθεια, μου φαίνεται περίεργο που τα ευρήματα για _ανεγέρθηκε_ είναι περισσότερα από τα ευρήματα για _αναγέρθηκε_. (Αλλά όχι πολύ περισσότερα: 720 προς 695)


----------

